
Should Software Architects Write Code? - rbanffy
http://www.disciplinedagiledelivery.com/should-architects-code/
======
CuriouslyC
At the end of the day your job as an architect is to magnify the productivity
of the engineers. It is entirely possible to create an architecture that is
intuitive, decoupled and resilient to changing requirements, but is downright
laborious/unpleasant to work with.

One analogy that I like is to kitchen design. You can design a beautiful
kitchen with lots of features and counter space using all the latest features,
but if you don't cook you won't understand kitchen usability. For instance,
counter space should be centrally located between the sink, trash disposal,
refrigerator/cabinets and range. You also won't realize how important it is to
have strong direct lighting over the counter space.

------
dozzie
First and foremost: if architects don't write code, they lose grasp on what
works, what doesn't, and what level of details is necessary to implement the
project.

It's like designing an engine without ever trying to build one. It's bound to
fail miserably.

